# Red Dogma Carbon



## spas (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello,

I am thinking of getting a Red Dogma - has anyone seen this frame in person - will this frame go with white talon bars and a white fizik arione seat? Is there any white on the frame other than the pinarello\dogma lettering? Is the black actually black paint or is it the clear coated carbon frame?

Thanks,
spas


----------



## mark4501 (Jul 27, 2007)

I've not seen the bike in person in Red, but for what it's worth you can check it out at GitaBike.com. there's a zoom function which allows a pretty good close up.

I"m seeing the only white on the frame being the Pin/Dogma lettering. the stripes are metallic silver. the black is a glossy black paint - not "see thru" to the carbon.

white talon bars and a white arione saddle would look cool.

I called Gitabike when I bought my Pinarello in 2007 and they were happy to answer questions at that time - 800.729.4482. I also emailed them and got a response [email protected]


----------



## spas (Jul 15, 2009)

I finally got around to getting the Dogma. I traded my 53cm 09 Prince in for a 54cm Dogma.

The new frame is stunning! Although it is a lot heavier than I expected. I will post a ride report in a few months once the snow melts 

Here is a shot of my Prince next to the new Dogma frame:

http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showphoto.php?photo=88511&cat=2

The completed bike:

http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showphoto.php?photo=88513&cat=2

http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showphoto.php?photo=88514&cat=2

http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showphoto.php?photo=88512&cat=2

Steve


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

La Bicicletta


----------



## spas (Jul 15, 2009)

You got it! La Bicicletta rocks!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

spas said:


> I finally got around to getting the Dogma. I traded my 53cm 09 Prince in for a 54cm Dogma.
> 
> The new frame is stunning! Although it is a lot heavier than I expected. I will post a ride report in a few months once the snow melts
> 
> ...


How much does your dogma weight? it looks great! Was considering the red , but thinking about the Sky version


----------



## spas (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello,

Here is the weight with the following configuration:

54cm Dogma
Most Talon bar\stem (44cm x 110) with computer mount
Full 2010 Super Record 11
Campy Bora Ultra
Vittoria Corsa Evo CX 320tpi
Fizik Alliante Twin Carbon
Look Keo Carbon
Bontrager Race X Lite cages x 2

With my Garmin 705 installed it weighs 16.01 lbs. 

Steve


----------



## dsires522 (Aug 19, 2007)

I am in the market to buy a 55cm Dogma 2010, does anyone know of a good dealer with great prices


----------

